

The Most Important Word Ever - saurabh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIJElPStJpg

======
onion2k
Ever noticed that 'business guru' types tend to work on their own? Maybe
that's why they're still in meetings at 11pm - they have far less bandwidth
than a good team, so they need to work longer hours to keep up. I don't see
that as a win.

